# best way to get a good smokey burnout



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok so i'm prolly gonna be driving my buggy tonight and i want to celebrate the completion of the first part of the project with a nice smokey burnout

what liquid can i put down in front of the tires to get a nice thick white smoke?

i've heard bleach works best, my teacher said a lil motor oil.

what have u guys used or seen people use to get a thick smoke?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bleach or soapy water.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ok so i'm prolly gonna be driving my buggy tonight and i want to celebrate the completion of the first part of the project with a nice smokey burnout
> 
> what liquid can i put down in front of the tires to get a nice thick white smoke?
> 
> ...


try to take pictures and/or video record it and post it later..


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

UnkalledFor said:


> try to take pictures and/or video record it and post it later..


of course, i also need a way to keep my buggy from rolling, i was thinking finding a nice lil concrete wall and parking the front against it then flooring it.



chimmike said:


> bleach or soapy water.


wat bout bleach and a lil motor oil? i want THICK smoke


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Slap several smoke grenades on the chassis somewhere, and get an ignition system to light em off.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

wildmane said:


> Slap several smoke grenades on the chassis somewhere, and get an ignition system to light em off.



har har, i was thinking the sidewinder model rockets, add 300 hp


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Like in Little Rascals? Lol


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

wildmane said:


> Like in Little Rascals? Lol


yep :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i wouldn't ever put motor oil on a driving surface for pure safety reasons.

bleach should be fine. if the car has enough balls, it'll make thick smoke simply from the tires.

soapy water won't damage the paint tho


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

use motor oil, but only use it on your driving tires and make sure u have your other two locked up. my friend did it all the time in his geo prizm, he made like 1 min. burnouts white smoke everywhere, it wont damage ur tires much either


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

chimmike said:


> i wouldn't ever put motor oil on a driving surface for pure safety reasons.
> 
> bleach should be fine. if the car has enough balls, it'll make thick smoke simply from the tires.
> 
> soapy water won't damage the paint tho


i dont'give a rats ass bout the paint its my project car i'm doing this with

and i plan on having the front end braced against something so it wont go anywhere


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

use sugar water


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

that car looks like a mini munsters hot rod!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

shitty tires help alot :-D i got these 30 dollar OE Spec tires that smoke just about the second they start to spin....thick white smoke


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

RBI*04 said:


> shitty tires help alot :-D i got these 30 dollar OE Spec tires that smoke just about the second they start to spin....thick white smoke


i ahve goodyear racing tires on the back


----------



## 200SX_SER (Jan 29, 2005)

me and my friends always use bleach


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok so looks like i'm gonna use bleach....i should set up a bleach sprayer sometime on the lil wings eventually then just press a button and light them up


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The best, smokiest burnouts ar done using STP Oil Treatment. It has been banned by the NHRA for use in burnouts because of the volume of smoke.

Don't have anything behind the car when you use it for burnouts because it slings hot STP for yards.

Lew


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

lshadoff said:


> The best, smokiest burnouts ar done using STP Oil Treatment. It has been banned by the NHRA for use in burnouts because of the volume of smoke.
> 
> Don't have anything behind the car when you use it for burnouts because it slings hot STP for yards.
> 
> Lew


are u serious? the lil 5 dollar thing at the store can do a smokey burnout?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> are u serious? the lil 5 dollar thing at the store can do a smokey burnout?


It's unbelievable! Dragsters used to use it because it made the rubber so sticky.

Lew


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

that crazy i'll try it lol

i'll do one wheel with bleach then the other with tht stp and take pics


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

THEN MIX THEM BOTH! 

Hardy har har.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

just dont do it in your driveway cause it will heat up the pavement so much that it will crumble and you will end up putting a dent in your pavement


----------



## Adrenaline addict (Dec 31, 2020)

Where’s the pics of the 2 different burnouts??


----------



## levanasur (4 mo ago)

Most people do it to clean and heat up their tires before a Drag Race. You seem to want to do it for a different reason, I was just inquiring as to what that reason would be. 
tellculvers com survey taco bell breakfast hours


----------



## remanaz (10 mo ago)

This thread is 17 years old. The OP hasn't posted in 16 years. Not likely to get responses from him.


----------

